# Fishfirst is going to the bahamas!



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I leave today... for a week in the bahamas. YAY!

Freeport is going to be sweet!

I'll show you some pics when I get back!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Have a great time!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Enjoy! can email me the "special" pics!  after u get back.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

awsome. you are going to have a ball. it is soooo much fun there. make sure you go to the aquarium in nassau at the atlantis hotel and go snorkeling. the beach at paradise island has 5+ft waves gaurenteed. I've been to the bahamas 5 times so i would know. make sure you go to the straw market too..

Andrew


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You are going to have a great time, nearly guaranteed. Try a platter of grouper and peas&rice,( not peas and rice, but peas&rice; you'll see ) some conch fritters,( AMAZING ) and Crawfish ( Florida Lobster, which are SO much yummier than the Maine ones you can buy in a grocery store )
As for fish, you'll see them all over the place, even without having to get wet. Just look down into the water from, say, a marina deck, and you'll go nuts over the amazing stuff you'll see just swimming blithely by you. Queen angels, cool puffers, tangs galore, jawfish... man, are you ever gonna see some fish. The lizards there are kinda kewl, too.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

when i went a few weeks ago, we were getting back on the boat and i looked into the water right off the daock and there were HUGE blue tangs every where.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Im going next March. I am staying at the Atlantis resort, google it. Its sick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

lucky...,i've never stayed at atlantis...only on cruises. GO TO THE BEACH ON PARADISE ISLAND!!! i can't over recemond it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

We went to pederson cay saw a lot of stuff... I've got pictures but am going to have to scan them in


----------

